# Favorite shopping mall



## NancyNGA (Jun 9, 2017)

Do you have a favorite mall, past or present, pictures or not?

I was a teenager when the first strip malls came, then the vertical ones with covered center walkways. My favorite is probably _The Arcade _in Cleveland, OH, built in 1890.   Not for shopping, just for looking. It originally had gas lighting. Last time I saw it they had tried to preserve the original charm with fake gas lights. 

 Most of the stores are gone now.  It's mainly a Hyatt Regency hotel.  Picture circa 1920.







It has such plain drab looking entrances, one would never guess what was inside. Views from Euclid and Superior Avenues.


----------



## helenbacque (Jun 9, 2017)

My absolute favorite was the mall in the Queen Victoria Building on George Street in downtown Sydney, NSW, Australia.


----------



## NancyNGA (Jun 9, 2017)

helenbacque said:


> My absolute favorite was the mall in the Queen Victoria Building on George Street in downtown Sydney, NSW, Australia.


Is this it?


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jun 10, 2017)

I don't have a favorite mall, I prefer to support small main street mom and pop businesses.

I do think that the Arcade in Providence Rhode Island is interesting.  It has been restored and converted to mixed use retail and micro apartments for folks that need a little place in town.

http://inhabitat.com/the-oldest-mall-in-america-now-hosts-48-charming-low-cost-micro-apartments/


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 10, 2017)

Nancy, your pictures remind me of the Jenkins Arcade building in Pittsburgh.  We went as kids to see the dentist.


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 10, 2017)

Oh the memories of traveling to downtown Cleveland on Euclid Avenue   .. it was like the center of the universe back in the day for this "country kid". 
  I remember Higbee's . ..nh Ahttp://www.thedepartmentstoremuseum.org/2010/05/higbee-company-cleveland-ohio.htmlmerica's independent department stores. The museum holds all sorts of information about classic department stores which either no longer exist, or are changed beyond recognition. A few of them are still with us, and provide an interesting connection to North America's retail past. The others are presented so that they may be properly remembered as a tangible part of the lives of their customers, shopping destinations where memories were often made.
But since this is a thread about Malls .. can't forget about this one:


----------



## helenbacque (Jun 10, 2017)

Yes, Nancy, it appears to be but it doesn't show the wonderful stained glass that is throughout.  I really must learn how to do the picture thing.  Maybe tomorrow .....


----------



## JaniceM (Jun 10, 2017)

I never heard the term strip mall til I came to this city-  we referred to them as shopping centers.  One I liked when I was a child:  the Beach Shopping Center.  http://peekskillonline.com/articles/html/beach.html

When living on the other side of the U.S., Centerpoint Mall was a favorite.  https://www.mallscenters.com/malls/california/centerpoint-mall-oxnard
And kinda liked this one, too:  http://www.placekeeper.com/California/Esplanade_Mall_Shopping_Center-1871178.html


----------



## hauntedtexan (Jun 10, 2017)

When I lived in Balmorhea, Texas, our nearest mall, movie theatre, and super Walmart was 2 hr drive each way, in Midland, TX..... That was my favorite because I never went to it......


----------



## NancyNGA (Jun 10, 2017)

hauntedtexan said:


> When I lived in Balmorhea, Texas, our nearest mall, movie theatre, and super Walmart was 2 hr drive each way, in Midland, TX..... That was my favorite because I never went to it......


:lol:


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 10, 2017)




----------



## NancyNGA (Jun 10, 2017)




----------

